# Bellsouth DSL, How to change IP?



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I am connected through a Belkin Wireless router, was wondering how do I change my IP address?

I tried many steps in which would normally change it but was given the same exact IP address. I found no true way to change it, its being put out by a DHCP connection.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Are you pulling the IP through the router. Something like a 192.168.x.x? What type of IP were you looking for?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I am notorious of getting IP banned from some sites. I think they may use the Default gateway IP by means of IP ban, so this is most likely what I am looking for in changing. I did manage to change my IP address from the last number instead of .2 to .26 but gateway ip never changed.


----------



## levi.rogers (Jun 23, 2006)

*Changing Your Public IP*

Your ISP sets your public broadcasting IP address you really don't have control over this. 

There are ways to work around this, but I would ask you why you need it changed so bad.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

doesnt need to be changed so bad, just I like to change it. What ways are their to change public broadcasting ISP?


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Real_Bullet said:


> I am notorious of getting IP banned from some sites. I think they may use the Default gateway IP by means of IP ban, so this is most likely what I am looking for in changing. I did manage to change my IP address from the last number instead of .2 to .26 but gateway ip never changed.


You must talk to DSL about this depending on is it bnellsouth, verizone etc.. and send an e-mail or post on the forum of the provider,


----------

